# follicle size throughout clomid cycle



## michelleclare

Hey ladies,
i am on cd 13 and had a scan today and was told my lining was 7.5mm and i had one good follicle at 19mm. I have not had any +opks yet, so wondering if anyone has had the same? Is this a ok follicle size for cd13? i have been on clomid 100mg cd 2-7.
Thanks in advance :hugs:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Hun-I have just finished a clomid with follicle tracking cycle-went back this am to have bloods to check I had ov'd.

My dominant follicle ( I had 3, 2 small and 1 larger) was 17mm at cd13 and my FS was happy with that. My lining was 9 mm. I think they look for 7mm as a minimum.

I understand that follicles grow around 2mm a day and you ovulate after 20mm. I also heard that clomid can delay ovulation and increase follicle size? 

My FS thought I may ovulate cd14/15 but in fact I didnt until about cd19 and by that time the follicle was 28mm! I heard that this is too large, but my FS said not....

Anyway, I am now in 2ww and have no symptoms yet-not even sore bb's which I always get after ov so bit pessimistic! I will find out my progesterone results tomorrow/thurs. 

So, how long you been ttc? We are coming up to a year of trying. All tests show no reason why we cant conceive-very frustrating! X

P.s I was on 50mg cd2-6 x


----------



## MariaF

I completely agree with KittyCat.

Clomid does seem to delay ovulation by a little and also result in larger follicles before they actually burst. Not always, but often.

This cycle I had a 20mm follicle on CD14 so my FS thought Id ovulate either that same day or CD15. But I was doing opk's and didn't get a surge yet so I knew it would still be a few days. I finally had a surge on CD17 and ovulated CD18. 
Given that follies grow 1.5mm a day on average by the time I ovulate my follicle was roughly 27mm!

So if I were you Id just keep bd'ing every day (if OH's sperm is normal) and keep doing the OPKs - I think you'll get a surge in a day or 2! :thumbup:


----------



## michelleclare

Hey 
i have been ttc for 13 months and am on my second clomid cycle. first time round was 50mg cd2-6 and second was 100mg cd2-6. The clomid has worked better this cycle as i only had one 11mm follicle and my lining was only 4.5mm on the first cycle. The thing is my fs said i should ovulate today or tomoz, but how can she know this, she told me to dtd tuesday night, wednesday and thursday. which will only cover me to cd 15, so if i follow her instructions i would never get pregnant! All opks are - and all other signs show no ovulation yet. so what my fs said is 100% wrong!:growlmad: wow i hate all of this i was fine until my scan and now i am putting so much pressure on myself. just because she said it will happen that day or today:cry:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hey Hun

I can only guess, but I presume she is just going on size as you will normally ovulate when the follicle reaches 20mm and over. So yours today is 19. If they grow 1.5mm-2mm a day you will be over 20 tomorrow.

It is however guess work I think and I know exactly how you feel. My FS said on cd 13-you will ov dc14/15 so I told hubby we had to dtd twice over weekend. When I went back on the mon I still hadnt ov'd but it was about 23mm and nurse said I would likely ov that day so I told hubby we had to dtd again. Imagine how I felt when I went back wed and it was STILL there and 28mm! I thought at this stage that it may be turning into a cyst and was quite worried. However, when I went back Friday it had gone so I must have ov'd wed/thur. 

I am pleased now that we just kept dtd every other day ( we cant manage every day as I am prone to cystitis). We were told to dtd every other day in cycle anyway just in case by FS-were you not?

I think hubby thought I was tricking him as I kept saying "the FS said I should ov shortly" lol!

We just dtd every other day from cd 9-cd 20 and I was knackered! I dont think I will start so early next month as it was becoming quite chore like towards the end. I had been told that clomid can shorten your cycle but I think that is if you have PCOS and certainly wasnt the case for me-I normally ov cd19-21.

Do you have any diagnosed problems hun? x


----------



## michelleclare

hey
i have pcos and know i have not ovulated yet. i measured 19mm on cd13yesterday, but had a -opk this morning. could i get a +opk tonight? i am so confused:cry:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Hun-I dont know-I dont have PCOS and rarely use OPK's as I find them a bit stressful. I understand they can show different results on the same day ie if you start surging today/tonight it should pick it up so why not? My advice would be what my FS said-to dtd every other day or every day if you can! I think eod is fine- I think the spermies are pretty tip top for 48 hours. x


----------



## ANC

I have PCOS and quit using OPKs because I kept getting positives, but then went to the dr. and was never ovulating..so it got too stressful.


----------



## michelleclare

hey 
i am lucky and dont have that aspect of pcos. Thats how i know they are telling me the truth i am not ovulating! i dont get why fs said they wont give me the trigger shot till i have had 3 cycles with good follicle and still dont ovulate. As i have not ovulated in a year, surely the less cycles i have of clomid the better?!:shrug:
where are you in your cycle?


----------



## MariaF

michelleclare said:


> hey
> i am lucky and dont have that aspect of pcos. Thats how i know they are telling me the truth i am not ovulating! i dont get why fs said they wont give me the trigger shot till i have had 3 cycles with good follicle and still dont ovulate. As i have not ovulated in a year, surely the less cycles i have of clomid the better?!:shrug:
> where are you in your cycle?

You may not get a positive for a couple of days still. I had a 20 mm follie on CD14 and didn't get a +ive OPK till CD17! Keep BD'ing and doing the opks


----------



## michelleclare

MariaF said:


> michelleclare said:
> 
> 
> hey
> i am lucky and dont have that aspect of pcos. Thats how i know they are telling me the truth i am not ovulating! i dont get why fs said they wont give me the trigger shot till i have had 3 cycles with good follicle and still dont ovulate. As i have not ovulated in a year, surely the less cycles i have of clomid the better?!:shrug:
> where are you in your cycle?
> 
> You may not get a positive for a couple of days still. I had a 20 mm follie on CD14 and didn't get a +ive OPK till CD17! Keep BD'ing and doing the opksClick to expand...

Hey just thought i would up date you all, i got my +opk this morning at 8:45am, the night before i had ewcm and alot of cramps so all good signs:happydance: lets hope my temp goes up! Thank you ladies your advise has help me alot :hugs:


----------



## muun20

Hi, I'm on my 1st clomid cycle and today is my Clomid day, CD#22nd. 
I started my dose from 5th day of last cycle and the ultrasound provided the follicle size 15 X 17 on CD#9th and 23 X 25 mm on CD#11th. I was suggested TTC on my CD#10th to CD#16th.
But I have no symptoms of pregnancy yet.:nope:


----------

